# Can I have three nationalities? USA/Canada/Portugal?



## nmreich

I am a dual citizen (USA/Canada). Does Portugal have any laws against being a "multi-national"?


----------



## silvers

Mrs Silvers has two, being Canuck and Portuguese with no problems.


----------



## nmreich

silvers said:


> Mrs Silvers has two, being Canuck and Portuguese with no problems.


Thanks Silvers! It's good to know. I just found out that Canada is changing their citizenship laws (I need to research this more, since my children are second generation born outside Canada and don't have their Canadian Citizenship yet).


----------



## nelinha

My sons have dual nationality, South African and Portuguese without any problems. The only requirement is that they have to leave South Africa on their SA passport but they enter Europe on the Port passport, so there is no need for visas in the EU. However, they must enter SA in the SA passport. An interesting thing has just happened to my youngest son, his SA passport is about to expire and he is in London. Because he entered the UK in the Port passport, he is deemed to be a Port citizen so the SA consulate in London cannot help him to renew his SA passport. He now has to come back to SA to renew the passport and that can take up to 3 or 4 months. So make sure that all your passports have long expiry dates!


----------



## UniReb

I know that my child has three citizenships, from the U.S., Portugal, and Thailand.


----------

